# Corpus Christi, TX



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

The family and I finally made it to our new residence today. Now employed by Air Liquide as the Corpus speciality gas territory manager. Will be spending most of my time networking at the local refineries and industrial facilities.

Looking forward to making new friends and finding business opportunities as well hunting and fishing new areas/waters.

If your in or know of anyone in the area feel free to reach out.

Thanks,

Jason Fulcher
[email protected]
602.904.3009 (new local number to follow)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Jason. Congrats again on the new job!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow! That's quite a change in territory. It'll get hot for sure, but the perpetual gulf breeze tames the heat a bit.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations on the new job and relocation to Corpus!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good luck on the new job, should be some good fishing around there.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Been there a couple of times. A beautiful city, great fishing too!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on your move and hope the new job serves you well, since you work in the refinerys, I bet your clean shaven, right? lol


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha Ed, I'm a salesmen, I have to be clean shaven, hillbilly in a tie lol.

Met a guy today who works with me but out of the Austin facility. Started talking hunting and I asked about leases, his response "shoot, you don't need a lease. My family owns a 1000 acre lot outside of Burnet you are more than welcome to hunt." Excited to say the least, I think so. Then he starts showing pictures of the buck his boy shot this season, beautiful basket ball rack 5x5, guess we call them 10 points out here with a 20" spread. 3-1/2 hours from Corpus, when do we start? Also said there are two houses on the lot so there's no ruff'n it. Makes for a great day.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats !! I know about the refineries and have to be clean shaven, I quit a job because of it in my younger days, lol


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats !! I know about the refineries and have to be clean shaven, I quit a job because of it in my younger days, lol


Thanks for the congrats. I know I just got back from my elk hunt but dang, already stir crazy to get back out.

Yeah I'm in them quite a bit, they are by far the bulk of my business selling cylinder gases in this market.


----------

